# Hello from behind the Zion Curtain



## Irminsul (Mar 10, 2006)

Local joke....(I'm in utah)

Anyway, I'm a pianist/keyboardist and celtic harper who composes, performs and tries to keep his closet clean. Not so successful on the latter, but who cares. My musical history runs the gamut from punk to industrial to techno/trance and these days, to works for piano and various ensembles.

My gear consists of my harp (Lyon & Healy Troubadour IV 36 string), Roland equipment, Cubase, MOTU's Symphonic Instrument symphony tool set, and a ton of VSTs.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for honouring us with your presence. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to VI - enjoy the forum


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 11, 2006)

Ey Irminsul,

Welcome to V.I.! Cool of you to join here.

Cheers,


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 11, 2006)

Irminsul @ Fri Mar 10 said:


> Local joke....(I'm in utah)
> 
> Anyway, I'm a pianist/keyboardist and celtic harper who composes, performs and tries to keep his closet clean. Not so successful on the latter, but who cares. My musical history runs the gamut from punk to industrial to techno/trance and these days, to works for piano and various ensembles.
> 
> ...



Interesting Bio!

Welcome to VI.


----------

